# .380 Pocket Pistol Pro/Cons Choices?



## ted-hurst

I have a friend who is looking at buying a pocket pistol and he has seen a couple he likes. I'm looking for information from people who have owned these pisols and the pro/cons, likes/dislikes of each. He is trying to stay in the $250-350 range and the pistols are the Ruger LCP, Diamondback 380, Keltec P3AT, S&W Bodyguard 380. If you know of others in this price range feel free to add them and there pro/cons also.

Thanks
Ted


----------



## BuckWild

Iv'e held the ruger, kel tec, but neither of these fit my hand very well. I chose the Taurus TCP as it was the best fit, and bang for the buck. Quality is far better than the kel tec and is in line with the ruger, IMO. I think it boils down to which fits his hand better, bc they are all about the same.


----------



## ted-hurst

Even though it's a little bigger I carry a Bersa Thunder CC .380 and like it alot. It's reasonable priced, accurate and I've never had a FTF or FTE and it fits my hand better.

Ted


----------



## MrFish

I started carrying a Sig P230 a few years ago and love it. During winter I might switch to my G23C, but it just depends. That Sig is one of the best shooters and great for CC.


----------



## chevelle427

i have had a few and now im using the LCP one day ill have a sig P238, shot one a few weeks back and was amazed i actuarial had a group on the paper, _*DOWN SIDE WITH THE SIG I CANT USE THE WALLET HOLSTER*
_
most pocket guns are to get someone off you not a gun battle gun.

this setup im using is so comfortable i forget i have it in my pocket at times.

*AND THE BEST PART IS* *
IT IS NOT AN A.O.W HOLSTER AS PER BATF*


----------



## collectorden

I have the Diamondback DB380. They had a lot of problems when they first came out but seem to have corrected them in the latest version. 

Pros: Lifetime warranty and good support. Most early problem guns were replaced rather than repaired.

Cons: finicky eaters. They only like about a half dozen types of ammo.


----------



## midnight son

*Vote for Taurus TCP*

I've shot the Kel-Tec .32, the Kel-Tec .380, the Ruger LCP, and the Taurus TCP. My vote goes to TCP. I'm a Kahr guy, and the trigger is very similar on the TCP. I think it is smooter and shorter than the others. Mine shoots very well, and reliability has been 100% through about 300 rounds. Downside of course is the sights on these little guns. If you HAVE to have good sights, go with the Smith or the Kahr.


----------



## MrFish

If you're pulling one of these, sights shouldn't matter. They're kinda made for the ear-hole.


----------



## ironman172

for a front pocket pistol, it is the ruger lcp, for the console in the vehicle or jacket pocket I carry the sig 230sl and maybe the lcp too in the front pocket....in the winter with the right coat it is the taurus ,millinium pro 45acp, and maybe the lcp
but for 380 I like the lcp for the front pocket with a pocket holster
but the sig is the best shooter and compares with other bigger 9mm that shoot real good:yes:


----------



## Gravity3694

I chose the Ruger LCP. I wanted something better in quality than Kel-Tec. Interestingly the LCP is a near clone of the P3AT. If I had the coin I would of bought a Kahr P380, which I think is the best 380 on the market in terms of quality. Although, the Rohrbaugh R9 looks tempting.


----------



## Framerguy

I've carried a stainless Sig P230 in an IWB Don Hume holster which works for me. But I feel that the P230 is too heavy to carry in a pocket. I am a shorts and T-shirt man and I don't want my shorts down around my knees in the checkout line at Wally World. Talk about the "People of Wal-Mart", it would be a classic photo!! :no::whistling:

I also own a Taurus PT-709 Slim in 9mm. It is lightweight, one of the thinnest low priced weapons I have seen, and I have no problem with occasionally packing it in my shorts or jeans and a leather coat in the winter. For the purpose intended, you don't need something that can knock the short hairs off a gnat at 50 yards, just something with a punch to keep that guy off of you!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*.*

i have shot the ruger and the keltec and i didn`t care for them. neither was comfortable and seemed a little squirley. I bought the s&w bodyguard because it felt a heck of alot better in my hand. I have only put about 100 rounds thru it, but i like the way it shoots. zero failures.


----------



## Seanpcola

Chevelle427,

Did you buy your wallet holster locally or on line? Looking for one for my LCP. 

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## chevelle427

ebay $35 there is a guy that will be at the gun show Pensacola that has them for $50


----------



## Seanpcola

Pensacola Gun Show? Another one? I went to the one a couple of weekends ago. 

I'll do some checking on the wallet holster. I bought a decent FP carry holster for my LCP but it just doesn't work well. I like the one you have and think it would do best for me.


----------



## midlif1

I have the Kel-Tec 380. I can't trust it to fire. Limp wristing was not the problem. After putting 400 rounds through it to maybe get it reliable I tried different ammo and it still had problems. It just sits in the safe now. I know I could send it back but it has left too bad of an impression. 

I got a Ruger LCP and no problems to date.


----------



## PMACDIDDY

I carry the Ruger LCP in a Desantis Superfly pocket holster and really like it. It's so light and thin that I often forget it is there in my back pocket. I added the Crimson Trace laser sights that wrap around the trigger guard. It works super. The only bad things I can say about the pistol is that folks with large hand may get a little bite on the trigger finger, but once you practice the trigger finger position a little it is no longer a problem. Second, chambering the initial round is a little difficult because the slide has a tendency to not fully chamber the round. But so long as you let the slide rack as full speed it works fine.


----------



## CurDog

I personally like the Walther PPKS and P3AT. I want a PPKS, but I have the P3AT, which is very discrete, and very lightweight. It will easily fit, un-noticed, in the front or rear pants pocket, or in a top shirt pocket (w/a button flap to keep it from falling out if you bend over), w/o your shirt being pulled to one side. It's that lightweight. 
It's not a distance shooter, but a "keep-off me" gun, (fatal consequences).
Unlike a .22 pocket pistol, which is mostly a "get-off me" pistol.
But the bottom line comes down to an individual's need and preference.


----------



## Big Wizard

I'm sure these are all reliable pieces but in that moment of need do you really want to be behind a 380. Im sure none of us will ever be in a real firefight but two or three shots in a bad situation is possible, and I want those rounds to be at least 40cal or bigger. Why take a chance when there are 40s nearly as small as 380s


----------



## chevelle427

mine has just become habit , 

not that i think i need to carry 2 guns but when i do put on my carry piece the 380 in the wallet holster is already in the back pocket .

just habit :yes: no big deal


----------



## Firefishvideo

Big Wizard said:


> I'm sure these are all reliable pieces but in that moment of need do you really want to be behind a 380. Im sure none of us will ever be in a real firefight but two or three shots in a bad situation is possible, and I want those rounds to be at least 40cal or bigger. Why take a chance when there are 40s nearly as small as 380s


Have to disagree, I have NEVER seen a 40 that was anywhere near as small as my KAHR P380 .....even my KAHR PM9 is really too big to slip into a front pocket without weighing it down to a point that it is noticable and uncomfortable.
My Kahr P380 can be carried at all times, which is the important part......and if you look at the second photo, you will see the size of a .380 powerball round next to a .45acp round ....both after being fired into a bulletproof jacket. Expansion is the SAME. Everyone would cary a larger caliber if they could, but the only one I can count on - to be in my pocket and to fire every time....and be more accurate than I am...IS THE P380.
If you get a chance to try one, you will find out that the Kahrs are much more comfortable to shoot than the LCP,or P3at...ect. and the trigger is butter smooth......but of course you would expect that for twice the price.


----------



## Rook

Seanpcola said:


> Chevelle427,
> 
> Did you buy your wallet holster locally or on line? Looking for one for my LCP.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sean


Sean get on ebay and look up holsterpro. I am on my second wallet holster from this guy and the quality is awsome. I had one for my LCP and now have one for my SW Bodyguard. I like the series 1 which has the abililty to be a wallet or a front pocket holster, Left or Right handed


----------



## chevelle427

i sent mine off to have a layer of ky-dack(however you spell it) put on it ,

it should be back today

ebay has them and the same dealer has them on gunbroker sometimes but at a higher price for some reason

pager pal also sells them but again at a higher price,


----------

